

Yii 2.0.3 released - samdark
http://www.yiiframework.com/news/85/yii-2-0-3-is-released/

======
samdark
We are very pleased to announce the release of Yii PHP Framework version
2.0.3. Version 2.0.3 is a patch release of Yii 2.0 which contains about 50
minor new features and bug fixes.

